# Would anyone be in favor to deal for Artest?



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I've seen a not so reliable rumor that we'd be offering Raja Bell, Jim Jackson and Leandro Barbosa and they'd do it. Now, I'm not sure if it would work. But would you guys do it? Or any different combination of players? Would you even want him on the team?


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I would burn my season tickets if the Suns gave all that up for Artest. No way in the world I would want him in a Suns uniform, even for league minimum.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I think he could boost our play and put us over the top and give us the killer instinct, but I think he's got a little too much killer instinct. The killer of franchise's image type instinct.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rdm2 said:


> I think he could boost our play and put us over the top and give us the killer instinct, but I think he's got a little too much killer instinct. The killer of franchise's image type instinct.




I would be on the fence if it were true or if we did offer it. Barbosa had been playing great before our 8 game we streak, and he got hurt and we went on a roll. Jackson hasn't done much. Bell has been doing pretty well, and just as I expected. He's taking advantage of his chances.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

IF only he was not such a head case. I would really trade for him. We need some toughness, really bad. Need someone out there who can just kick people's asses....after this Dallas loss im convinced that while we are better defensively, we are still soft. James Jones and Barbosa are not guys that add to our toughness either. I would ship Barbosa out for him, plenty of good guards out there, but not many intimidators like Artest. Artest, Amare, KT. You know how intimidating that would be? 

Maybe that is just my frustration talking after this Dallas loss though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I heard D'Antoni wants nothing to do with him, nor do I.

Hes a head case, he'll always be a Jr. Rodman.

We don't need that kind of people on this team.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Nope, but at the same time I want no parts of him in the WC.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

There's been reports he might end up in our division, I don't think the Kings are getting him. But the Warriors are on that like flies on stink right now I think.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

The front office would NEVER do it...lets flashback. 

Jason Kidd, not a week after he hit his wife (lol maybe it was more but it happened so fast) he was traded. 

Clifford Robinson, (maybe it was less than a week for him, LOL) but he was traded after he got caught with cocaine in his car. 

The Suns are NOT an organization that tolerates/deals with guys who screw up. We are a stand up organization, and Jerry worked hard to do that, and I don't see Brian or Robert changing that anytime soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rdm2 said:


> There's been reports he might end up in our division, I don't think the Kings are getting him. But the Warriors are on that like flies on stink right now I think.


Kings said they wouldn't trade Peja so. I guess cross them off haha.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

And that trade is giving them alot BUT I think that Indy would want someone like Marion (if they wanted Peja from the Kings) and unless we get Jermaine O'Neal, Artest, 5 first rounders and a pie I say no. (LOL I am SOOO bais, I love the Matrix, so underrated yet so great)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> And that trade is giving them alot BUT I think that Indy would want someone like Marion (if they wanted Peja from the Kings) and unless we get Jermaine O'Neal, Artest, 5 first rounders and a pie I say no. (LOL I am SOOO bais, I love the Matrix, so underrated yet so great)


Well, it's not that they want Peja, that's just been speculation by everyone. They said Petrie said he wouldnt trade him. But I did hear they'd take or want young player and expiring deals too.

NO way to Matrix. We wouldn't even think about trading him. I agree, he is so underrated. He won't get the respect till he's gone. I don't know if they'd even want him. That require Croshere/Artest or maybe a filler.

A team of Nash, Artest, Diaw, Marion and when/if Amare comes back though is intriguing though.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Well, it's not that they want Peja, that's just been speculation by everyone. They said Petrie said he wouldnt trade him. But I did hear they'd take or want young player and expiring deals too.
> 
> NO way to Matrix. We wouldn't even think about trading him. I agree, he is so underrated. He won't get the respect till he's gone. I don't know if they'd even want him. That require Croshere/Artest or maybe a filler.
> 
> A team of Nash, Artest, Diaw, Marion and when/if Amare comes back though is intriguing though.


And so is a team of Nash, House, Marion, KG, and Amare. LOL, I just don't see the Suns getting him or even trying to get him. Him=Artest


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> And so is a team of Nash, House, Marion, KG, and Amare. LOL, I just don't see the Suns getting him or even trying to get him. Him=Artest



LOL, yeah but Marion would be dealt in a deal for KG. To get technical haha. This would be more realistic for Ron but yeah I doubt we try for him though. Just wanted to see what Suns fans thought.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> LOL, yeah but Marion would be dealt in a deal for KG. To get technical haha. This would be more realistic for Ron but yeah I doubt we try for him though. Just wanted to see what Suns fans thought.


Thats me being in fantasy land. LOL. 

But from strictly a playing standpoint, Artest would MAJORLY boost the Suns because he plays probably the best man-to-man defense in the league (Bowen's dirty...and plus I DO NOT like him AT ALL...to say it VERY nicely) AND he can score and play the fast break game. But only if he wasn't a timebomb waiting to happen...then I think the deal would have already been done.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

A front line of Amare, KT, and Artest?

Marion and Nash in the backcourt?

A bench of Bell, House, Grant, Burke, and Jones?

That is so tempting.

However the Suns want nothing to do with headcases and it will never happen. I just pray Artest does not end up in our division.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

Why would we need Artest, when the team is healthy were one of the top 4, Artest wouldnt make us any better. Plus i think his deal is done in 2 years, and he will demand more than the suns would be willing to pay.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I am kind of on the fence on this and kind of glad I have not heard the Suns mentioned in any of the rumors.

No doubt he is an incredible player. He could offer the team alot, especially during this injury plagued season. Just don't know if his personality is what the team needs right now.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

godampokeman said:


> Why would we need Artest, when the team is healthy were one of the top 4, Artest wouldnt make us any better. Plus i think his deal is done in 2 years, and he will demand more than the suns would be willing to pay.


i agree there is no reason why the suns would trade for artest they would be very dumb if they did. they have a chemistry that the kings had in 2002. and bringing artest would kill every ounce of chemistry.


----------

